# Oddities of drum brakes?



## jeffoi (27 Feb 2019)

This morning my front left drum brake kept sticking on and would only release after my wheel had turned a couple of times (not fully on, but on enough to make me slow setting off). 

Is this an oddity of drum brakes I've just never noticed before, or do they need a service? 

Or, given it was apparently cold enough for my mirrors to frost over en-route, were they just too cold?

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Clean and service.


----------



## mickle (27 Feb 2019)

This ^^^^


----------



## KneesUp (27 Feb 2019)

Yep. Mine did it in the winter grime. Some people fit a spring on the cable to assist the release but assuming it’s an SA drum they are a fiddle to clean. You don’t disturb the bearings at all.

'Fiddle' should read 'doddle' - thanks autocorrect.


----------



## voyager (27 Feb 2019)

condensation , probably needs a service but if it's only first thing , it's a drum brake thing , happens on cars as well in the distance past of drum brakes .
Good reason for discs


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

It could be the cable sticking or you could try a small drop of oil where the operating lever enters the hub .


----------



## palinurus (27 Feb 2019)

I fixed this exact issue recently, in my case it was remarkably easy. Removed cover (side where brake arm attaches), little dab of oil on the brake shoe pivot, re-assemble.


----------



## palinurus (27 Feb 2019)

There are some images and stuff here  which should show you what to expect (links to some guy's blog)


----------



## jeffoi (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks all, for your help.

The brakes didn't stick on the way home, so it may be the condensation thing. I've done almost 500miles on my trike now, though, so probably time for a service anyway.

Edited to remove the insinuation that I kill burrowing rodents


----------



## voyager (27 Feb 2019)

was just going to say , can't beat a few moles under the wheels of a trike , l had better leave before a moderator reads this !


----------



## plantfit (27 Feb 2019)

Had the same problem last winter, condensation or water had settled at the bottom of the cable run and froze,the cable would pull through to operate the brake but would not release when I let go of the brake lever, removed the inner cable and ran it through a oily rag, put some WD40 or similar down the end of the outer cable until it ran out the other end, re assembled and no further problem


----------



## voyager (27 Feb 2019)

500 miles does not seem a sensible service interval for drum brakes , they were originally designed for an elongated service interval as all the gubbins were shielded from the weather ,


----------



## jeffoi (27 Feb 2019)

Likely not, but I didn't do a full service when I bought the trike, so I don't know how long it's been, really


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Feb 2019)

If it only stuck when it was sub-zero then it's water in the cable.
It freezes -> expands and jams it.
It's fairly normal for that to happen with my back parking brake.
I've even had this with my front disk brakes when condensation froze in the slot between the calipers and the brake body.
The brakes would pull on but wouldn't release until I'd got them hot enough the melt the ice.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Mar 2019)

To avoid this problem, when they put the Redmounts together they used brake noodles at the lever end to prevent water ingress - it works!


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2019)

mrandmrspoves said:


> To avoid this problem, when they put the Redmounts together they used brake noodles at the lever end to prevent water ingress - it works!
> View attachment 455472


I think the noodles are there primarily to reduce the large loop of cable outer which would otherwise be required.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Mar 2019)

jeffoi said:


> This morning my front left drum brake kept sticking on and would only release after my wheel had turned a couple of times (not fully on, but on enough to make me slow setting off).
> 
> Is this an oddity of drum brakes I've just never noticed before, or do they need a service?
> 
> ...



Lighter fluid sprayed onto the frozen cable and ignited is not recommended but can be a temptation.......but you risk the trike going up in flames .
So moving onto serious ideas and solutions .
Inline oiler's mounted midway on the brake outer cables allow lube to be injected and at the same time push out all the rubbish and moisture .
For Artic Monkeys .....I have fitted insulated outer cable "long johns " for touring in colder climes .
Finally Artic grade grease is very usefull albeit a little OTT !

Pre winter strip out and service of the brakes is the best form of maintenance. 
Replacement cables are very cheap to source .
Home that helps


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Mar 2019)

mickle said:


> I think the noodles are there primarily to reduce the large loop of cable outer which would otherwise be required.



You may have a point Mickle but Mike Allen (who built them in my then home town of King's Lynn) definitely stated that the noodles would help stop water ingress.
My previous trikes had the cables exiting downwards so not such a problem.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (8 Mar 2019)

Definitely clean and service and possibly renew the cables.

I use silicone grease on my cables, also have a rubber boot at the end of the adjuster (like the old motor cycle's had) also packed with silicone grease.

Not had any problems for the past two(2) years.

HTH


----------

